# Getting Started (New Haul)



## architect (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm started on this forum interested in welding resource and tips but this has *rapidly* evolved to machining and tooling in general all thanks to @Brent H !

I started to look at taps and and various bits to compliment my welding. Brent led me to an ad that may contain a few of those things I needed. I took a 1.5 hour drive not knowing what to expect.  It began as him asking $200 for taps but lead to this very nice man giving me everything after also realizing I'm trying to get started on the hobby.

I will be giving stuff to Brent for all his big help. Just want to thank everyone else so far that has responded to my threads and given me advice. I'm in process of now clearing my single home garage to make room for mills, presses and machines! I need quickly putting back together my one of my  two motorcycles, a 1988 Yamaha FZR400, and move it into the backyard to make room for this new hobby! Dream goal is being able to fab custom parts and design and mod custom motorcycles














Excuse the mess it's quite embarrassing but I hope to have a better setup in a few months to show!


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 28, 2020)

Welcome to the forum and the obsession!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 28, 2020)

That's quite the haul.


----------



## architect (Nov 28, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Welcome to the forum and the obsession!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks David! Not as amazing as the haul you got for $1000 but I am happy.

I think after I agreed to the asking and that included a a bunch of other things he realized what he had left and didn't want to deal with all the Kijiji messages. He had listed parts for $1-2 a piece. Others have already came and took some other stuff like endmills and whatnot. So he decided it was worth just giving it to me to get started which I am very grateful for!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 28, 2020)

Great haul!   My hobby beginnings started with a 1984 Honda Ascot, and wanting to make a set of cafe-racer clip-on bars........... which led to the Gingery "make your own machine shop from scrap"....... which led to a charcoal foundry, which led to an eletric kiln................. which led to obsession, selling my house, buying an acreage with a bigger shop and............................

No regrets.  Welcome!


----------

